# NG FO Order



## madison (Nov 11, 2018)

I decided to place a new FO order  from NG from her top 40 best sellers, I like the service and the quality as I am in the mood of trying more new FO. I used some of them but  I feel the need to change to new ones
Will you please share with me what are your top FO that you used and you really love and they stick from NG top sellers FO?
I am not too much into strong vanilla scents.
Thank you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

Perfect Man, Mango Sorbet, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Vanilla Champagne, Cracklin Birch, Indian Sandalwood, Lavender Flowers, Lilac, Bubble Luscious and Passionate Kisses.  I make a lot of all these.


----------



## madison (Nov 11, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Perfect Man, Mango Sorbet, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Vanilla Champagne, Cracklin Birch, Indian Sandalwood, Lavender Flowers, Lilac, Bubble Luscious and Passionate Kisses.  I make a lot of all these.



Thank you Shari, I used many FoS from NG but I didn't use any of what you mentioned except Lavander Flowers. I used sandalwood not Indian sandalwood , I love it.


----------



## Megan (Nov 11, 2018)

Perfect man is great and sticks very well. I know a lot of people only use like 3% of this one too, which makes it economical for those people (I use the max rec at 5% though because I like the strong scent)


----------



## madison (Nov 11, 2018)

Megan said:


> Perfect man is great and sticks very well. I know a lot of people only use like 3% of this one too, which makes it economical for those people (I use the max rec at 5% though because I like the strong scent)


Thank you, it's on the list.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 12, 2018)

I couldn't use Perfect Man at 5%.  It's soooo strong.  I use all the others at 6% but Perfect Man at 3-4% Tops.  4% if I make is well in advance of my spring/summer shows.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 12, 2018)

There are a couple posts recently that I listed what I get from them.


----------



## amd (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone used Lavender Martini? I'm dying of curiosity and it's not on the SMF fragrance review. Dang enablers... now I have more to add to my list....  I love you guys.

I have used: Cracklin Birch and Cherry. Cherry is really strong, so next batch will be at .5oz PPO. I used it in a stout beer soap for the brewery and they have sold out of 36 bars, I'm getting ready to do another 18 bar batch (with the reduced amount).


----------



## madison (Nov 12, 2018)

amd said:


> Has anyone used Lavender Martini? I'm dying of curiosity and it's not on the SMF fragrance review. Dang enablers... now I have more to add to my list....  I love you guys.
> 
> I have used: Cracklin Birch and Cherry. Cherry is really strong, so next batch will be at .5oz PPO. I used it in a stout beer soap for the brewery and they have sold out of 36 bars, I'm getting ready to do another 18 bar batch (with the reduced amount).



Thank you amd, I didn't try the cherry yet, it's on the list now.



Lin19687 said:


> There are a couple posts recently that I listed what I get from them.



Do you mind posting the links here, please?
Thank you


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks @amd now I need to buy that one too !


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Lemongrass Fragrance Oil* 
*Tobacco Fragrance Oil -Mixed with other scents* 
*Mandarin Lime Fragrance Oil* *
Peace Fragrance Oil* 
*Kulu Bay Fragrance Oil* 
*Lavender Sage Fragrance Oil* 
*NG Loving Spell Fragrance Oil*
*Dagon's Blood Fragrance Oil* 
*NG Sun and Sand Type Fragrance Oil* 
*Peach Magnolia Raspberry Fragrance Oil
Oatmeal Raisin Cookie Fragrance Oil * 
*Crisp and Candied Fragrance Oil* 
*Nectarine & Mint Fragrance Oil* 
*The Perfect Man Fragrance Oil* 
*Sherlock Homie Fragrance Oil* 
*Mayan Musk Fragrance Oil* 
*Ferocious Beast Fragrance Oil* 
*Cedar Wood Fragrance Oil* 
*Twilight in the Woods Fragrance Oil* 
*Snowman Balls Fragrance Oil* 

*Frosted Peak Tops Fragrance Oil* 
*Fresh Fallen Leaves Fragrance Oil* 
*Bay Rum Fragrance Oil* 
*Autumn Wreath Type Fragrance Oil* 
*Pumpkin Apple Butter Fragrance Oil* 
*Apples and Oak Fragrance Oil* 
*Pink Orchid & Amber Fragrance Oil* 
*Sangria Punch Fragrance Oil* 
*NG Aloe & White Lilac Fragrance Oil* 
*Stormy Nights Fragrance Oil* 
*Tayberry and Teakwood Fragrance Oil* 
*Werewolf Fragrance Oil* 
*Australian Bamboo Grass Fragrance Oil* 
*Autumn Woods Fragrance Oil* 
*Autumn Magic Fragrance Oil* 
*Fireplace Fragrance Oil* 
*Hippy Christmas Fragrance Oil
Cracklin Birch Fragrance Oil 
NG Burst of Energy Fragrance Oil 
Apple Happy Camper Candy Fragrance Oil 
Coconut Coast Fragrance Oil 
Jamaica Me Crazy Fragrance Oil 
Lick Me All Over Fragrance Oil 
NG Clean Breeze Type Fragrance Oil 
Patchouli Fragrance Oil 
Cranberry Orange Fragrance Oil 
Poison Crocus Fragrance Oil 
Sand Castles Fragrance Oil 
Bergamot & Tarragon Leaves Fragrance Oil
I think this is my list of most.*


----------



## madison (Nov 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> *Lemongrass Fragrance Oil
> Tobacco Fragrance Oil -Mixed with other scents
> Mandarin Lime Fragrance Oil
> Peace Fragrance Oil
> ...



I really appreciate that, I didn't expect it. Thank you very much  for your time and effort, it's very kind of you.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 15, 2018)

I didn't see this one on any lists, so I'll add it:
Bite Me
LOVE this one - it soaps well and smells like the 'Cherry-Berry' frozen treats at amusement parks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 15, 2018)

I liked Bite Me but it didn't sell.  Might have to try again as I still have most of a bottle.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ditto on Bite me.  I made Salt bar with it and it took a while to sell.  I decided not to soap it again till Spring


----------



## amd (Nov 15, 2018)

Poop. I have a full bottle I haven't used yet.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 15, 2018)

To me it is too fruity .  It may sell well next year but I wouldn't want to try and sell it for Xmas. Course I may be wrong lol


----------



## madison (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you all, I read the description of it. I would like to try it not for Christmas products though. I have plenty I am trying  for Christmas from the suggestions I got on the other thread.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 16, 2018)

I wonder if it's a regional thing, since I regularly sell out of my soap in this scent. I renamed it Cherry Berry, since it smells almost exactly like the frozen popsicle/sherbet treat of the same name sold at Six Flags amusement parks in the 1970s and 80s. People of a certain age (like me) recognize the smell from their childhood, and it's a favorite choice for the kiddos. But I do live in the deep South, so maybe that's why a cherry popsicle type soap sells so well for me year-round? BTW, this is a CP soap that I gel and color with Nurture's Raspberry Red mica. I thought of adding menthol to make it more 'popsicle like', but decided against it since so many kids pick this soap!!


----------



## madison (Nov 16, 2018)

cerelife said:


> I wonder if it's a regional thing, since I regularly sell out of my soap in this scent. I renamed it Cherry Berry, since it smells almost exactly like the frozen popsicle/sherbet treat of the same name sold at Six Flags amusement parks in the 1970s and 80s. People of a certain age (like me) recognize the smell from their childhood, and it's a favorite choice for the kiddos. But I do live in the deep South, so maybe that's why a cherry popsicle type soap sells so well for me year-round? BTW, this is a CP soap that I gel and color with Nurture's Raspberry Red mica. I thought of adding menthol to make it more 'popsicle like', but decided against it since so many kids pick this soap!!



That makes a lot of sense, the smells that are related to happy memories in our  childhood becomes very special when we are grown up, I can imagine how your beautiful soap is attracting people who share similar childhood memories, not only the scent but also the color and the name. It's smart to change the name to get all the senses working together. I feel now that I love to try it. Thank you for sharing what yo do.


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 16, 2018)

And I am one that doesn't like Bite me, there is a sharpness to it I don't like. It's amazing how fragrance is so so personal.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2018)

cerelife said:


> I wonder if it's a regional thing, since I regularly sell out of my soap in this scent. I renamed it Cherry Berry, since it smells almost exactly like the frozen popsicle/sherbet treat of the same name sold at Six Flags amusement parks in the 1970s and 80s. People of a certain age (like me) recognize the smell from their childhood, and it's a favorite choice for the kiddos. But I do live in the deep South, so maybe that's why a cherry popsicle type soap sells so well for me year-round? BTW, this is a CP soap that I gel and color with Nurture's Raspberry Red mica. I thought of adding menthol to make it more 'popsicle like', but decided against it since so many kids pick this soap!!



I might have to try to rename it like yours.  I'll give it a go.  I need to use up the FO.  Maybe I'll make cupcakes out of it.  Those sell well at a couple of my shows.


----------

